# Two New AXE HEADS "Norlund & NoName"



## 333.okh (Jun 8, 2013)

So I got a 4 pound Jersey axe head that appears of nice hard steel. Red paint was someone's idea of a restoring. There is no name, or maker's mark anywhere.

The Norlund is just over 2 1/4 pounds and looks like their "Cabin" axe head that never sold well from what I have heard. I plan o nthe Norlund being my new trail/wilderness axe with some modifications. (http://www.arboristsite.com/hand-held-equipment-tools/237005.htm)


----------



## james huffaker (Jun 9, 2013)

cool finds.


----------



## jughead500 (Jun 9, 2013)

Cool I have a Norlund with the original handle. The No Name looks like it could be a Council according to the red paint and roughness of the steel.


----------



## jughead500 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh yeah that Norlund is worth a Little $$$$


----------



## B Harrison (Jun 9, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> Cool I have a Norlund with the original handle. The No Name looks like it could be a Council according to the red paint and roughness of the steel.



That's what i was looking at, but the angled line of no paint is missing and I have seen old council axes with that line still present so?


----------



## 333.okh (Jun 10, 2013)

B Harrison said:


> That's what i was looking at, but the angled line of no paint is missing and I have seen old council axes with that line still present so?




Either way it is getting a white oak handle at a mere 30" and a nice edge


----------



## 333.okh (Jun 14, 2013)

No white oak...ordered an octagon 30" grade AA hickory handle from House Handle.


----------



## ncpete (Jun 14, 2013)

333.okh said:


> No white oak...ordered an octagon 30" grade AA hickory handle from House Handle.



that should make for a very nice ax.


----------



## 333.okh (Jun 15, 2013)

ncpete said:


> that should make for a very nice ax.


 
I hope so!


----------



## dancan (Jun 18, 2013)

A bit of Norlund info .

Norlund Co.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have my great Grandfathers Norlund. . . It was his christmas tree axe. :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan (Jun 18, 2013)

You should post a pic !


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure, but that might even be the original handle?


----------



## dancan (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice Christmas tree axe !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2013)

*Small 26'' axes are so usefull*

Mine stays in the truck. Gets used a ton. I think I've seen a true temper that looked like the red one. I have one identical. Found it in my yard about a year after I bought my house. No telling how long it sat there.


----------



## 333.okh (Jun 22, 2013)

Putting a short 30 inch grade AA octagon hickory hand on it from Handle House. Tough getting the ears to fit well...


----------



## 333.okh (Jun 24, 2013)

The Norlund is going to get modified so no one kill me here!






























Narrowed tapered poll for skinning...flared top and bottom to reflect being a Nordic man, and a nice sharp bit....I cannot wait to get it done...not by me though.


----------



## Red Amor (Jun 24, 2013)

I got a lovely ol Kelly Aussie made in really nice condition and boy does it hold an edge


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jun 27, 2013)

I just rounded and polished the poll on a little Swedish hatchet i picked up for three bucks. Its gonna be my boys first axe and hopefully a good tool to learn skinning with.


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Jun 27, 2013)

Really love the Norlund you have there. I can tell you are appreciative about it too. I have a little Norlund hatchet and it is sweet. The steel really holds an edge well, sharp enough to shave with. Take good care of it and it will serve you well, what a wonderful piece to pass down someday.


----------

